# How do you get rid of existing bloat?



## DaBeast25 (Apr 8, 2010)

For my understanding AI's are a preventative tool, hence they prevent the aromatize enzyme from converting test into estrogen.  Estrogen being the main cause of water retention.

Serms reduce existing estrogen so does that mean they would get rid off existing bloat?  Almost as if it could be considered a diuretic.

I do understand the effect from diet, sodium, fluid intake, etc...  I speaking about water retention related to hormones.

I am off or no?


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 8, 2010)

.25mg of Arimidex EOD or E3D keeps the bloat away for me, as long as diet, sodium, and water intake are in check (..like you said).


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm estro sensitive and use 0.5 mg letro EOD and my estradiol stays in the low normal range.  Other than that the way you control bloat is with diet and good sleep patterns. Lousy sleep drives up stress hormones which cause bloat.  Cutting carbs also helps a lot for me.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 9, 2010)

I understand the idea of finding the right balance of an ai to keep bloat under control... I'm really asking once someone IS ALREADY retaining a lot of water what can be done to get rid of it.  

Even though AI's prevent will they reduce estro that has already formed?
or will nolva do that?

still kinda confused on this


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 9, 2010)

That's what I was saying, arimidex gets rid of my pre-existing bloat and/or extra water weight..


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 9, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> That's what I was saying, arimidex gets rid of my pre-existing bloat and/or extra water weight..


 
gotcha just confused about the mechanism in which it does that since an AI's function is to prevent the aromatization of test into estro...it seems strange to me that it can have an effect on estrogen that has already formed.

not disagreeing with you... just trying to learn the science behind it.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 9, 2010)

Cut all the salt from your diet....I'd also run a little more adex than .25mg EOD.  IMHO.  Good luck!

/V


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 9, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Cut all the salt from your diet....I'd also run a little more adex than .25mg EOD. IMHO. Good luck!
> /V


 
I'm already on a salt free diet, tons of water, and just bumped adex up to 1mg/day from .75mg/day yet I still feel like I'm retaining water....it's got to be in my head...only my waist was leaner before I started the cycle and my diet has only gotten better.

I may have started adex too low causing some estro-related fat gain in the first week or 2.  Was only at .5mg eod then.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 9, 2010)

It could be too much gear for you as well, or/and it could also be that you need to raise your cardio a bit.  Just a guess.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 9, 2010)

A salt free diet isn't good for you. You need the salts for proper water balance. Long ester tests cause bloat even when estrogen is minimized. You could probably benefit from a lymph cleanse. Consider trying this product:

Swanson Condition Specific Formulas Lymph Essentials 30 Caps - Swanson Health Products


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys... when I said salt-free I meant minimal amounts of salt.

Oddly enough I've been doing far more cardio in the last few weeks then I've done since I was playing sports many years ago.  

Too much test may be it, I'm pretty sure I'm cruising at about 1gram/week right now depending on whether this prop I have is real(I'm also on enth which definetly is legit)...

I was starting to think it might have been tren b/c it was dark and thick(takes a lot longer to draw than the enth)... never ran tren so I'm not sure how to tell other than what Ive read for sides.

The only thing I have noticed is that my face has been a hell of a lot more oily than usually.  Definetly more oily than when IO ran test at 500-600 for 16 weeks.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 9, 2010)

Another thing that kinda made me question exactly what is going in me is that I have not had the HUGE libido increase I did last time. Maybe a slight difference but def not anything extreme like my last time on test. weird???

And there was 1 night where I woke up and my pillow and upper part of my sheets were soaked, but other than the one night no night sweats.

I've been going crazy trying to figure out what Im actually on, lol


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2010)

AI's will reduce circulating estrogen even existing circulating estro even though the main mechanism is the reduction in aromatase activity. At a gram per week you will need 0.5mg adex every day or 25mg aromasin. I prefer aromasin.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 9, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> AI's will reduce circulating estrogen even existing circulating estro even though the main mechanism is the reduction in aromatase activity. At a gram per week you will need 0.5mg adex every day or 25mg aromasin. I prefer aromasin.


 
Thanks thats what I was originally looking for,  I upped my adex to 1mg/day and am waiting on aromasin to arrive.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 9, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Thanks thats what I was originally looking for, I upped my adex to 1mg/day and am waiting on aromasin to arrive.


 sounds good man.


----------



## Tyler3295 (Apr 10, 2010)

Would .25 adex EOD be enough for about 750mg test / week?


----------



## Robalo (Apr 10, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Serms reduce existing estrogen so does that mean they would get rid off existing bloat?



SERM's do not reduce existing estrogen, has the name says *S*elective *E*strogen *R*eceptors *M*odulator. They will prevent for estrogen to bind to some receptors (breast tissue) but will not reduce estrogen.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 10, 2010)

Robalo said:


> SERM's do not reduce existing estrogen, has the name says *S*elective *E*strogen *R*eceptors *M*odulator. They will prevent for estrogen to bind to some receptors (breast tissue) but will not reduce estrogen.


 This is correct!


----------



## weldingman (Apr 10, 2010)

so the hell with nolva? lmao


----------



## ZECH (Apr 10, 2010)

Pirate! said:


> A salt free diet isn't good for you. You need the salts for proper water balance. Long ester tests cause bloat even when estrogen is minimized. You could probably benefit from a lymph cleanse. Consider trying this product:
> 
> Swanson Condition Specific Formulas Lymph Essentials 30 Caps - Swanson Health Products



I find it hard to believe that anyone could have a salt free diet. Everything in the world has salt in it. It would be very hard to do.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2010)

Dragon_MD said:


> This is correct!


 This is also correct^^^


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 10, 2010)

Tyler3295 said:


> Would .25 adex EOD be enough for about 750mg test / week?



Not for me!

/V


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2010)

Me either, I would need at least double that.


----------



## nd2bhge (Apr 10, 2010)

hey guys im running only 350mg of test e with 300mg eq this is mainly to keep t3/clen stack from tearing away to much muscle. my adex is at .5eod do you think this is enough given current test is so low?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2010)

nd2bhge said:


> hey guys im running only 350mg of test e with 300mg eq this is mainly to keep t3/clen stack from tearing away to much muscle. my adex is at .5eod do you think this is enough given current test is so low?


 Possibly but the closer you get to the show the more I would use if you compete.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 10, 2010)

So I've been doing 1mg/day of adex with about 1gr/test/week...still no libido increase?

Differences in the gym are there, there's just no significant difference in libido.

Any idea?  maybe 1 gram of test is soo much for me that it's having an opposite effect?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> So I've been doing 1mg/day of adex with about 1gr/test/week...still no libido increase?
> 
> Differences in the gym are there, there's just no significant difference in libido.
> 
> Any idea? maybe 1 gram of test is soo much for me that it's having an opposite effect?


 Adex takes 7-10 days to build up. How long you been at 1mg?


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 10, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Adex takes 7-10 days to build up. How long you been at 1mg?


 
Not 7-10 days.  I started my cycle 3 weeks ago and was doing .5mg eod at first, then 1mg eod, then .75mg ed, then 1gr ed for the last 5 days(I think)


----------



## downtown (Apr 10, 2010)

Your libido may not be increased due to excess estro.

For bloat, try switching to distilled water for a few days and see if that helps.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 10, 2010)

downtown said:


> Your libido may not be increased due to excess estro.
> 
> For bloat, try switching to distilled water for a few days and see if that helps.


 
Thats kinda what we're geting at by trying to up my adex dose...  

I think I'm starting to be completely f**king neurotic with this whole cycle, lol.  I just lifted and I am vascular as hell in my arms.  It's just waist which is what makes me believe I have high estro causing the water/fat there b/c my diet's on point.  And although I feel like my nipples are puffy(even feel a little bump behind the right one) they don't itch and aren't tender at all.  maybe the bump is from a previous cycle???

Idk anymore...I'm shot!


----------

